# si me ayuda con el alemán yo le ayudo con el español



## abyatl

Hola,

Estoy buscando algún alemán/alemana que se le esté dificultando el español, si me ayuda con el alemán yo le ayudo con el español, prepare un anuncio pero como soy principiante tengo dudas si se entiende:

¿Bist du Deustcher?, ¿hast du Schwierigkeiten, Spanisch zu lernen?

Wenn du mir mit dem Deustch helfe, helfe ich dir mit dem Spanisch, schickmir eine WhatsApp


----------



## baufred

abyatl said:


> ¿Bist du Deustcher?, ¿hast du Schwierigkeiten, Spanisch zu lernen?
> Wenn du mir mit dem Deustch helfe, helfe ich dir mit dem Spanisch, schickmir eine WhatsApp


Hola y buenas noches ... echándote una mano sigue la traducción:

Bist du Deutscher und hast du Schwierigkeiten Spanisch zu lernen?
Wenn du mir beim Deutsch lernen hilfst, helfe ich dir beim Erlernen der spanischen Sprache. Schicke mir bitte eine WhatsApp-Nachricht unter: (> información del contacto en whatsapp)

¡Que tengas éxito! ... Saludos ...


----------



## abyatl

baufred said:


> Hola y buenas noches ... echándote una mano sigue la traducción:
> 
> Bist du Deutscher und hast du Schwierigkeiten Spanisch zu lernen?
> Wenn du mir beim Deutsch lernen hilfst, helfe ich dir beim Erlernen der spanischen Sprache. Schicke mir bitte eine WhatsApp-Nachricht unter: (> información del contacto en whatsapp)
> 
> ¡Que tengas éxito! ... Saludos ...


Muchas gracias, estoy teniendo problemas con la pronunciación 😬😬😬😬, y algunas reglas como la de los plurales


----------



## kunvla

Bist du Deutscher und hast Schwierigkeiten beim Spanischlernen?​
Wenn du mir beim Deutschlernen hilfst, helfe ich dir beim Erlernen des Spanischen, schick mir eine WhatsApp an (+ el número de tu celular).​
Saludos,


----------



## abyatl

kunvla said:


> Bist du Deutscher und hast Schwierigkeiten beim Spanischlernen?​
> Wenn du mir beim Deutschlernen hilfst, helfe ich dir beim Erlernen des Spanischen, schick mir eine WhatsApp an (+ el número de tu celular).​
> Saludos,


Danke


----------



## elroy

kunvla said:


> schick mir eine WhatsApp


 Sagt man das wirklich so im Deutschen?


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Sagt man das wirklich so im Deutschen?



_*Ja, das sagt man so *_!

_*Beispiele:

wie schicke ich eine WhatsApp an mehrere Empfänger
WhatsApp Nachrichten an mehrere Personen versenden etc.*_


Saludos


----------



## kunvla

elroy said:


> Sagt man das wirklich so im Deutschen?


Ja, man sagt tatsächlich "eine E-Mail, SMS, WhatsApp, PM schicken".

Saludos,


----------

